# I Know This Has Been Done To Death...Scrapped For Gold.



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

As per the title, I know this has been done to death, but it's just depressing how many movements are appearing on ebay at the moment from solid gold watches that have obviously been scrapped.

I've seen at least three Omega Electroquartz movements, all gold-dialled so obviously from the solid gold models, on ebay in the last few weeks.

Don't normally see that many in as many months.

Two of them were working, so must have come from perfectly serviceable watches, scrapped for their gold.

I can understand scrapping gold watches with 'common' movements, but the electronics and early quartz stuff have some 'historic' value.

What a shame their owners don't appreciate them.

Sacrilege (and I don't even like gold watches) ... :shocking:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


> As per the title, I know this has been done to death, but it's just depressing how many movements are appearing on ebay at the moment from solid gold watches that have obviously been scrapped.
> 
> I've seen at least three Omega Electroquartz movements, all gold-dialled so obviously from the solid gold models, on ebay in the last few weeks.
> 
> ...


There's a Hamilton Electric Van Horn dial on the bay right now too. While simple, the Van horn was a truly elegant watch, and deserved better than this: sold out for "30 pieces of silver"


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

'snot just the lecctric ones, is it? Lots of SMITHS and other mechanical movements appearing from Gold cases as well! :bad:









The sum of the parts? But the modern world - the watch is worth Â£100, but the Gold content scrap value night be Â£145, if you're not a watch afficionado, who cares :thumbsdown:


----------



## sanfairyanne (Sep 22, 2010)

Who. Me? said:


> As per the title, I know this has been done to death, but it's just depressing how many movements are appearing on ebay at the moment from solid gold watches that have obviously been scrapped.
> 
> I've seen at least three Omega Electroquartz movements, all gold-dialled so obviously from the solid gold models, on ebay in the last few weeks.
> 
> ...


I would agree with that I have come across a few Accutrons exactly the same and you know what the seller has done, I was naive enough to believe that these people were watch collectors, Watch collectors they ain't especially when these watches are / were part of the progressive watch industry, Am I right in saying that we no longer have a English watch making company, we can't count Timex because they are American and even they are now using Japanese movements in their watches, What few old working watches that we have we need to preserve and hold onto, It's a shame when history becomes less valuable than money,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

sanfairyanne said:


> It's a shame when history becomes less valuable than money,


History can't compete with greed or "showing off", that's just the way it is.

Very few people really care about old watches, they prefer more modern/ or fashionable samples that make a "individual" statement.

Until they become unfashionable, of course.


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Iv'e had lots of movements from Longines, Tudor, Oris etc etc scrapped for the gold cases with perfectly servicable movement's , i tend now to hold onto the movement until i find a stainless steel case , to match have done a longine's and tudor watch with a bit of messing around at least that way the watches can still be enjoyed.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

bentleyT1 said:


> Iv'e had lots of movements from Longines, Tudor, Oris etc etc scrapped for the gold cases with perfectly servicable movement's , i tend now to hold onto the movement until i find a stainless steel case , to match have done a longine's and tudor watch with a bit of messing around at least that way the watches can still be enjoyed.


I really don't understand you at all. You get banned because we are not convinced you are not a dealer (and possible a somewhat dodgey one at that) you try 4 or 5 different times to re register and when you do get through as soon as you get to 51 posts you put a watch up for sale.

You get the nod and a wink from a mod that we might be prepared to let you back on forum



jasonm said:


> Just keep your head down and just get on with it,


And now you go and put up a post which just screams "I'm a dealer" and now I'm wondering when you sold these "franken" watches on were you 100% honest about how you'd built them up?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Leopards & spots Paul


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

If the going rate for a watch is Â£100, but its scrap value is Â£150, and you can get another Â£20 for the movement, then I for one do not blame the owners for cashing in.

I have an ugy square cased 18ct gold watch made by a middle ranking manufacturer, I never wear it, and I'm having a real battle with my conscience as to whether I should cash it in or not. The WIS part of me says that it would be a shame to melt it down, but the other part of me says that the money earned from its scrapping would subsequently be spent on a watch that I would wear.

So, yes I agree that it is a shame that many watches are being destroyed, but I'm not going to throw stones at anyone who decides to do so. The sudden availabilty of hitherto unobtainable movements should not be sneezed at either.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Reckon I'l hang on to my vintage gold watches as they look like beoming rare and possibly back in fashion by the time I get to cash in my ( not big) pension pot in 10 years time...


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

What's the rush to scrap the cases anyway ?? do people think that the price of gold is going to drop ??

Only time will tell.

regards

beach bum


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

beach bum said:


> What's the rush to scrap the cases anyway ?? do people think that the price of gold is going to drop ??
> 
> Only time will tell.
> 
> ...


i`ve got two 14k cases both had scrap movts in them i sent them for an opinion for repair and was told dont bother,,, so movt left with my local watchie to salvage any parts he can and cases to be sold. Oh and a discount on my next refurb based on what parts he salvages


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Big Bad Boris said:


> If the going rate for a watch is Â£100, but its scrap value is Â£150, and you can get another Â£20 for the movement, then I for one do not blame the owners for cashing in.


This is the bit my simple mind cannot get around. If the scrap value of the case is Â£150.00 and even if the movement is worthless, why is the watch not valued at Â£150.00.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Leopards & spots Paul


Agreed,

Although it does remind me of Al Gore saying

" a zebra never changes its spots"

Really?


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Leopards & spots Paul


Agreed,

Although it does remind me of Al Gore saying

" a zebra never changes its spots"

Really?


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

pg tips said:


> bentleyT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Iv'e had lots of movements from Longines, Tudor, Oris etc etc scrapped for the gold cases with perfectly servicable movement's , i tend now to hold onto the movement until i find a stainless steel case , to match have done a longine's and tudor watch with a bit of messing around at least that way the watches can still be enjoyed.
> ...


I'm not a dealer im a collector , but i do occaisonally sell watches as for the franken watches you mention i only ever build them up with the same cases but not in Gold, i buy from my local bootsale every week from a guy who buys gold, he's always got movements for sale every week for next to nothing , i mean i bought a working Tudor movement for Â£5.00 and a Longines for Â£3.00 bought a Rolex Princess from him this week luckily i have a gold case here for the movement just got to fix the winder first but this ones a keeper.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

A friend of mine has just informed me that every gold watch in their window (second hand) is bought at 10% under scrap price, touted for sale for 6 months or so, then gutted for the gold content if it doesn't sell.

I guess they have to cover themselves, but its still a bit disappointing!

On the plus side, I've been offered an Omega and a Rotary at not much above scrap price now he's slipped that little chestnut!!!


----------

